# [Product] New style dropcheker



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

Just seen these on the Cal Aqua website, perfect for open tops and makes reading them very easy 

http://www.calaqualabs.com/CLIP.html

Lets hope they don't have the same issues as the ADA Thermometers do, which start emptying the tank.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

or the other problem that I get with all ADA kit... very expensive!

Looks nice


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

Looks very interesting   It's nice to see some innovation going on.  No idea on price?  Cal-Aqua tends to be on the expensive side, but they are great quality.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks very interesting   It's nice to see some innovation going on.  No idea on price?  Cal-Aqua tends to be on the expensive side, but they are great quality.


No price yet that I could see anywhere, but I would expect it to be in the £30-40 region. But they would look great on nano tanks, easy to read too which helps. I have seen people making DIY versions in acrylic, if not mistaken Luis made one too.


----------



## chilled84 (7 Apr 2011)

Gits, I was toyoing with the hang over idea a while back, But i couldnt think of a way to make a proto at home.


----------



## Bobtastic (7 Apr 2011)

They look like the DIY ones using perspex tubes that was link'd in this thread.

Obviously the Cal-Aqua look a lot better, but they will also cost a lot more too.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Apr 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, made one in acrylic, but this one looks much better.  

At £30 will get one for sure. Less things inside the tank.


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Apr 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lets hope they don't have the same issues as the ADA Thermometers do, which start emptying the tank.


looks really cool.  whats that about ada thermos emptying the tank?  havent heard about that one and ive got one so wouldnt mind knowing what casues it?


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

I think Paulo had a problem with one of his nanos.  The glass managed to cause some sort of capillary action which syphoned out water slowly.


----------



## andyh (7 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I think Paulo had a problem with one of his nanos.  The glass managed to cause some sort of capillary action which syphoned out water slowly.



Really!!! I have them on all my tanks and never seen that happen? Weird. I dont fill my tanks to the the brim though


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> whats that about ada thermos emptying the tank?  havent heard about that one and ive got one so wouldnt mind knowing what casues it?


Hi Stu, if the thermometer is wet and you fill the tank too much, say less than 1cm from the rim, the thermometer creates a suction effect and start siphoning the water from the tank and it will drop the water down the front glass, it will stop just before the water level gets to the bottom of the thermometer, I found this the hard way in one of my nanos on my computer desk, luckily the water dropped to the front of the desk and down on the floor, had it gone to the back I had all the power plugs for all the computers and HDDs (about 15 of them) could have been a nightmare.


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2011)

It's worth noting that there was a thread with someone who made these out of acrylic not that long ago and I can tell you for a fact they didn't cost anywhere near the amount they'll no doubt ask for these.


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Apr 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch thats nasty!!  ive had mine deeper than this before but it was on 10mm glass so maybe it doesnt affect that as much as a nano?  Sorry to hear youve been the guinee pig but thanks for the tip


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> ouch thats nasty!!  ive had mine deeper than this before but it was on 10mm glass so maybe it doesnt affect that as much as a nano?  Sorry to hear youve been the guinee pig but thanks for the tip


Yes forgot to mention I am using the smallest version for 4mm glass.


----------



## andyh (7 Apr 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will watch out for it, i use the 6mm and the 10mm no problems yet.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

I think that if you make sure that both the tank and the thermometre are dry when you hook it on you'll be OK 

Anyway, off topic now! 

Any idea when these will be on the market?


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

Very nice glassware,

Garuf I remember someone  else, maybe Luke (ghostword) making one..from a biro? lol I'm sure of it maybe it was normal acrylic tube and I thought about melting a biro to try it once.....lol


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

Linked to on the first page of this thread 



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> They look like the DIY ones using perspex tubes that was link'd in this thread.
> 
> Obviously the Cal-Aqua look a lot better, but they will also cost a lot more too.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

Cheers steve, missed that hana


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2011)

Luuving that!


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Apr 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not fill the tank that much. 2 cm is fine and as a bonus you will have less shrimp escape and fish jumps 
No prob with these stuff we are using a bunch of them.


----------



## ghostsword (11 Apr 2011)

When could we expect to see this product for sale in the UK?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

Now available via one of our sponsors: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/cal-aqu ... -5712.html


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jun 2011)

I had a test with it last week on one of our larger tank 90P and 120P. Lovely piece probably looks the best on the side of the tank externaly.

However the pipe is not too large. The whole DC not too large too.
So if your open top tank water level is down, the DC will not work this way. This also happens at summertime when the water level drops quickly.

Of course this works nicely inside the tank, but looks better outside. So there's the decision, to keep the water level a bit higher and risk fish jump and amano shrimp escape or keep it a little lower and just live with that, but then no nice DC outside of the tank.

Looking forward to your experiences too of course.

otherwise a nice piece of thing and a perfect glass work just like any other CAL stuff.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Now available via one of our sponsors: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/cal-aqu ... -5712.html


Good man !


.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jun 2011)

@viktor what ate the dimensions of the inner pipe? How long? 


.


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Jun 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> @viktor what ate the dimensions of the inner pipe? How long?
> .



i am not in the shop this week, but will check for you. around 4cm long.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks.. Let me see the finances and see if ordering one this month fits on the budget..


----------

